# Languages - Shahalesti Eladrin



## lectric (Aug 12, 2009)

Eccles said:


> Languages. In our game, our DM (who will remain nameless... ) has referred to the Shahalesti speaking their own language.
> 
> Assuming Shahalesti and Elven to be different, it should be mentioned in the Player's Guide. If they're not, it should be clear to the DM.
> 
> I'm assuming Ragesian is either common or giant, depending on whether you're talking to orcs. I don't really know.




Not sure if this should be in its own thread, rather than the errata thread, because it's more of a game mechanics question, but.... 

Shahalesti is an "eladrin nation" (WotBS Player's Guide, p. 1). Eladrin speak common and elven (PHB p. 38). Done. Regional dialects are soooo 3e! That said, I'm not your DM. ^-^


----------



## merchantsteve (Aug 12, 2009)

I am using the standard 4e languages. Shahalesti are Eladrin, so they speak common and elven and write in Rellanic. Orcs speak giant and common. Keeping this consistent with the core game rules makes the adventure easier to slot into anyone's campaign. You, of course, can always change things to suit your preferences.


----------

